# Company Name



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm going to see my lawyer this week and I need to register my company name. I'm having a hard time thinking of one. Should I go with something simple like my initials or come up with a catchy name? any suggestions?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> I'm going to see my lawyer this week and I need to register my company name. I'm having a hard time thinking of one. Should I go with something simple like my initials or come up with a catchy name? any suggestions?


In this new age I would call your company the name of the city you operate in....

With the Internet your name will always be first at no cost


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've heard two basic lines of thought on this issue. First, name it after yourself, because that is what you are selling, and people will identify with a real person. 

Second, name it something unique, not involving your name. It allows you to remain separate from the business. If you wanted to sell, it will be easier to sell. 

It really comes down to what you want to convey. When I first considered a business I registered a unique name. The second time around I was much more serious and had realized in my area that name recognition was a big deal. I live in a rural community, and that is much better for people, they don't seem to trust seemingly anonymous companies. It creates a fine line to walk, and is a two-edged sword. 

By the way, the name is working just fine. As is the van that is noticeably marked. But, that is another discussion. :laughing:

Me personally I like seeing companies named after the folks that started it. Try a poll, it might help you decide.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Using your own name is not a good idea

If anything would ever happen you just don't lose your business but also your good name......

Also on the point of resell of your business nobody wants a company with someone else name on it....


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah I'm not sure about using my name. My name is Michael, I live in Jackson. Anything I can think of is too funny! Since I passed my Masters Test the day after Super Bowl I was trying to incorporate Super Bowl into the name. This is a lot harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure about using my name. My name is Michael, I live in Jackson. Anything I can think of is too funny! Since I passed my Masters Test the day after Super Bowl I was trying to incorporate Super Bowl into the name. This is a lot harder than I thought it would be.


Jackson plumbing and heating

Jackson mechanical

Then you can do a play on words like action Jackson 

We got one guy up here that used the city name and no matter what he is always number one under a google search


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

When I did mine I used my initials to set up an umbrella corp. And the plumbing co. was a D.B.A. Then when I started buying rentals I just established another D.B.A. under the parent corp. It works out better for the way that I'm structured. But my plumbing co. name, I went with funny, and it worked well for me.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I would be careful using a city as part of your name, google could consider that to be spam and penalize your rankings. 

I would start with finding a url that has your name in it. I went with KC Plumber Pro, that is my co name and also my url. That way if anybody searches for me I know that I will show up. I think it's all part of creating brand recognition. 

I also think that using "plumber" opposed to "plumbing" could give you a slight advantage in the search engines.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> I would be careful using a city as part of your name, google could consider that to be spam and penalize your rankings.
> 
> I would start with finding a url that has your name in it. I went with KC Plumber Pro, that is my co name and also my url. That way if anybody searches for me I know that I will show up. I think it's all part of creating brand recognition.
> 
> I also think that using "plumber" opposed to "plumbing" could give you a slight advantage in the search engines.


That would be ridiculous if you think google would consider a city name spam...

If that would be the case most local government website would not show up


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Using your own name is not a good idea
> 
> If anything would ever happen you just don't lose your business but also your good name......
> 
> Also on the point of resell of your business nobody wants a company with someone else name on it....


As I mentioned old school my area is rural, and around here people want to know who they are getting. Yes, it can hurt your personal reputation, but it's all part of the game here. People know who owns what anyways. 

I've read somewhere never use a city as part of the name. Can't remember why.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> As I mentioned old school my area is rural, and around here people want to know who they are getting. Yes, it can hurt your personal reputation, but it's all part of the game here. People know who owns what anyways.
> 
> *I've read somewhere never use a city as part of the name. Can't remember why*.


It probably came from the guy that wanted to use the name for himself...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Albert Alfonso's Atlanta AAA plumbing company. :laughing:


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Albert Alfonso's Atlanta AAA plumbing company. :laughing:


Does anyone even use the yellow pages anymore? LOL


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You could always to a radio commercial

In the sound of Johnny cash

" I am going to Jackson.... To get my plumbing done ....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Does anyone even use the yellow pages anymore? LOL


Somewhat, but not enough to justify a large ad. I have a bold listing. The Internet however, is a different story. Google, has done more for me, and places is free.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm really stuck on Royal Flush Plumbing but I know there are quite a few of them.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

You can always use mikes plumbing there's. About 10combanys here with that name


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> I'm really stuck on Royal Flush Plumbing but I know there are quite a few of them.





MikeBKNY78 said:


> I'm really stuck on Royal Flush Plumbing but I know there are quite a few of them.


That was the name of the first company I worked for! He had the cards displayed on the side and the back door had a king sitting on a toilet 

The tourist would take pictures and love it but many pros would mock it. 

Can anyone name the movie its from?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Gardenbrook Plumbing(Garden state/Brooklyn)(guessing that BKNY is for Brooklyn)


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

HOMER said:


> Gardenbrook Plumbing(Garden state/Brooklyn)


Funny you say that. I live in Jersey but am originally from Brooklyn.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Couldn't tell lol


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I wonder what year you were born


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I wonder what year you were born


Lmao!


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That was the name of the first company I worked for! He had the cards displayed on the side and the back door had a king sitting on a toilet
> 
> The tourist would take pictures and love it but many pros would mock it.
> 
> Can anyone name the movie its from?


Its from Home Alone ....love that damn movie


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Abel Plumber said:


> Its from Home Alone ....love that damn movie


No, it's from easy money. Home Alone was OH-KAY Plumbing. Referencing Joe Pescis's character in lethal weapon who would always say "ok, ok, ok"


----------



## PlumbPerfect (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Mike. I took the NJ test the same day as you. I passed too. Did you take a prep class? BTW giants suck! E A G L E S


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

PlumbPerfect said:


> Hey Mike. I took the NJ test the same day as you. I passed too. Did you take a prep class? BTW giants suck! E A G L E S


Hey Chas, congrats on passing the test. I did take a prep course. I went with John and Dale Glynn. Did you? FYI I hate the Giants too. Go Cowboys! lol.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

PlumbPerfect said:


> Hey Mike. I took the NJ test the same day as you. I passed too. Did you take a prep class? BTW giants suck! E A G L E S


yeah go Eagles!


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> No, it's from easy money. Home Alone was OH-KAY Plumbing. Referencing Joe Pescis's character in lethal weapon who would always say "ok, ok, ok"


Got me on that one.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> That would be ridiculous if you think google would consider a city name spam...
> 
> If that would be the case most local government website would not show up


I'm sure that in certain cases it may work for some businesses but I would not recommend it. 

http://blog.galaxyweblinks.com/2012...ing/things-you-should-avoid-on-google-places/


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Using your own name is not a good idea
> 
> If anything would ever happen you just don't lose your business but also your good name......
> 
> Also on the point of resell of your business nobody wants a company with someone else name on it....



I agree. This happened to a boss of mine here.


----------



## PlumbPerfect (Jan 11, 2012)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Hey Chas, congrats on passing the test. I did take a prep course. I went with John and Dale Glynn. Did you? FYI I hate the Giants too. Go Cowboys! lol.


Cowgirls are even worse. Congrats to you too. I went to O'Gorman's class. He reviewed the riser diagram rather than isometric. I thought that was easier.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Name it your name. Don't go into business, thinking that if something goes bad, your name is on it. You should be thinking, your gonna do an awesome job, & want your name out there, on all your work.

Don't get too hung up on big advertising, cuz most of the calls will be bargain hunters, & information shoppers. And if you do start getting all this advertising to come through, you gotta be able to handle the work load. Word of mouth advertising will get you alot of work, just need to give it time.

Be there, when you said you would, do what you said you would , for what price you said you would. Then eventually you will be making nice size bank deposits, like you hoped you would.:yes:

I can't tell you how many times someone has told me they remembered me, cuz of my name, Don's Plumbing. Not too many Dons around here that are plumbers. In fact I don't know any. Mike may be a little more common, so maybe just put part of your last name in there.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

PlumbPerfect said:


> Cowgirls are even worse. Congrats to you too. I went to O'Gorman's class. He reviewed the riser diagram rather than isometric. I thought that was easier.


Ive always liked isometrics. They make more sense to me IMO. Do you remember what seat number you were?


----------



## PlumbPerfect (Jan 11, 2012)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Ive always liked isometrics. They make more sense to me IMO. Do you remember what seat number you were?


I can do both but on the riser, we vented everything individually. I just thought it was easier. I got a 93 on the drawing. I think I was seat 18 or 13? I was towards the front and on the left if you were facing the proctors.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Try something catchy, that will stick in people's heads. You could always try 'Whiz on Wheels Plumbing':laughing:


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Businesses Alphabetically Perceived*

I've thought about a name for mine to keep it at the top for ads.
Brass Plumbing Professionals, LLC
Keeps me there.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

PlumbPerfect said:


> I can do both but on the riser, we vented everything individually. I just thought it was easier. I got a 93 on the drawing. I think I was seat 18 or 13? I was towards the front and on the left if you were facing the proctors.


Nice. What did you get on the other parts? I got 96 on the drawing, 88 on the code, and 82 on business law. Did you put anything on the back of the drawing?


----------



## PlumbPerfect (Jan 11, 2012)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Nice. What did you get on the other parts? I got 96 on the drawing, 88 on the code, and 82 on business law. Did you put anything on the back of the drawing?


82 on code and 90 on business and law. I wrote all codes that were applicable to the drawing on the back. Did you get your temporary license from the state yet? I did not but I don't need it right now. Good luck on the start up of your company. One day, I would like to do the same.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That was the name of the first company I worked for! He had the cards displayed on the side and the back door had a king sitting on a toilet
> 
> The tourist would take pictures and love it but many pros would mock it.
> 
> Can anyone name the movie its from?


So, I couldn't help myself. I went with JMI Royal Flush Plumbing LLC. I really don't care if any "pros" mock me. Lol. I've got 2 restaurants and a house lined up for new construction.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> So, I couldn't help myself. I went with JMI Royal Flush Plumbing LLC. I really don't care if any "pros" mock me. Lol. I've got 2 restaurants and a house lined up for new construction.


I personally like it and wish you the best of luck! 

Be careful one time a contractor sent a check to the wrong Royal Flush who cashed the check, I don't remember the details but definitely a pain in the @& &


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I personally like it and wish you the best of luck!
> 
> Be careful one time a contractor sent a check to the wrong Royal Flush who cashed the check, I don't remember the details but definitely a pain in the @& &


Thanks a lot!


----------

